# Rocky Road at Snowy Riverville



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

These last few weeks have been hell at the Snowy River workshop. About three weeks ago I got up in the morning to find one of my cats passed out on the floor of the house…she suffered a stroke or heart attack and I had to put her down. She was 22 yrs old.

Then last week I get a call that my dad (90 yrs old) suffered a stroke and was in the hospital. After several days of visiting, hoping, and praying, he passed away last Wednesday.

I came home from the hospital bummed out about the events and noticed an email on my computer from my boss. It basically said they were laying me off April 30th after 41 yrs with the telco company I work for. 
I'm a program manager for light fibe installations.

Fortunately, I have a good retirement package and severance pay, so I should be in good shape for at least a while.

I plan to take the summer off from regular work and do woodworking, yardwork, and fishing. The good news is I have waited for decades to do those things on a regular basis  Maybe in the fall or next spring if I get bored I will look for another less stressfull job. Cant imagine getting bored in the shop so maybe it will become a permanent thing if I can swing it.


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles.
I can relate on all levels.
It'll get better.
Wes


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. All of those things are tough and huge life changes, so take it easy on yourself and keep in touch with good people. Man. I wish you the best.

Brandon


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Wayne when one door closes, another opens. After dealing with some of the crap you have had to deal with, you owe it to yourself to open the door to a little relaxation.

My deepest sympathy for the loss of your father.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Wayne

Sorry for the loss of your dad. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. As far as being layed off from your job, you might come to find out it is a blessing. In 2005 I was layed off and retired (After 35 yrs). A year ago my wife was layed off and retired (After 30 yrs). Went through the shock, disbelief and pissed modes. Thank God we had enough time in to retire. Now we both are the first to tell you, it was the best thing that ever could have happened to us. We are both so happy now! Work out at the Y every other day, my wife has an Ebay business and I do woodworking in the shop. Travel and see family in California and Flordia. You are going to like it my friend!

God Bless
tom &ruth


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry for your losses.

I just looked at your shop and it looks great. From what I see of your projects and skill, I bet that demand for your work can keep you in the shop with income to supplement your retirement.

Good luck and let us know how the fishing went.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Wow, losing your dad is a traumatic thing. My condolences to you. I lost my dad over 10 years ago, and I still miss him everyday. After I finish a project, I always ask myself "I wonder what my dad would think of this project?" My dad was a great guy. And to lose your cat also? Man that is just a bummer. I hope you feel better, but it will take a while. Go to work for your company's competition! That will teach 'em!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow Wayne, I'm very sorry you lost your father. The good side is he had a long life. I hope he was healthy for it all.
I lost my dad on my wedding anniversary 31 years ago. I still miss the good times, fishing, deer hunting, hog hunting etc. Having these memories are a great help and I'm sure you have many fond memories of your dad too.

My best wishes to you and your family and condolences to you for the loss of your father. Rand


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Wayne

My condolences to you and your family. Losing a parent and a pet is traumatic, I am sorry for your losses.
Perhaps retirement is a blessing in disguise. I hope your year gets better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Condolences to you and the family too. Lost my dad at 90 5 years ago. My dog is gone too;-(( Guess we all have the same experiences. Have fun in the shop and fishin hole.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Wayne, my condolences to your and yours for the loss of your father, and your cat. Tough losses. I lost my Mother 9 years ago this next week and I feel that she is smiling down on me when I create something new in the workshop-she was my biggest fan.

I retired this week from the local telco here after 39 years 2.5 months (but, hey, who's counting???), and I received an early-out package. So now I get to do more woodworking and traveling, and that suits me just fine.

Sometimes the next chapter in our lives comes a bit unexpected, but how we take it is all in our outlook. It's a great opportunity for us. So, keep your chin up, and see this next chapter with your eyes open.

Good Luck


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words folks…what a great bunch of people on this site. I feel like everyone is an extension of my family.

Verna….what telco company did you work for? I work for AT&T.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Wayne,
now is the time to smell the flowers.

Work to live and have fun.

jamie


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your multiple losses, Wayne. It sounds like you are coping with things in a positive way. Sometimes you just have to hang in there and keep putting one foot in front of the other until the fog lifts.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Wayne, AT&T, also. Telecommunications Specialist-COT (Central Office Tech, Toll & Switch). Yes, they offered a great SIPP offer. I couldn't pass it up, especially after my unexpected heart stents and angioplasties in November. As I said, a new chapter is open and I'm all for it.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Peace be with you and your family Brother.

Paul


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow Wayne, that is a rough start to the year. It can be tough when things stack up like that. One at a time and it is less stressful. Take care of ourself and know that better days are ahead. Sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Wayne I'm really sorry to hear about your Dad it's a hard one (been there) it doesn't matter how old they are he's still Dad with all those memories interwoven I pray you'll get comfort in them & good luck in your future (semi) retirement
Thoughts & prayers
Trevor


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wayne, very sorry to hear of your loss and hope you are doing Ok. Maybe you should go into the shop and think of a project that would include some things of your dad's that you can make and then place it where you will see it every day to remind you of him and all the years you had with him. Not that you will soon forget him , but the time spent making something from things that belonged to a loved one can make it one of the most enjoyable projects we ever do because of the extra love and care we take in the making of it.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of a good companion of many years, and for the loss of your father.
Hope you have a wonderful summer in the shop and fishing.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Wayne sorry for your losses, I can feel my Dads presence everytime I get in the wood shop. Many of the tools I use he bought for me and I made many things with them just for him.I am just now learning to enjoy not having a regular job to go to everyday. You will get used to it and find ways to stay busy. God Bless


----------

